# Epson TW-2000 (PRO UB) review



## Blaser

*Manufacturer Specs:*

Technology: 3LCD
Native Resolution: 1080p (1920x1080)
Brightness: 1600 lumens
Contrast: 50K:1 with Dynamic Iris
Native Contrast: 4000:1
Zoom Lens ratio: 2.1:1
Lens shift: Vertical and Horizontal
Lamp life: 3000 hours brightness: low, 2000 hours at full brightness
Weight: 11.5 lbs. (5.1 Kg)
Warranty: 3 Years Parts and Labor, 1700 Hrs for the Bulb
10 Bit video processing
2 HDMI 1.3 inputs, with support for 1080p 24fps 
Price in Egypt: $3500 

I have waited so long (2 months) to obtain the TW-2000, since it was brought to me as a special order by Epson Egypt. Nevertheless they lent me the S4 entry projector, which is a SVGA business projector as my screen was mounted and I had removed my 29" CRT. Of course although the S4 was better than nothing, it cannot be compared to Epson's high end projector, it is also not the same price category. I guess nobody will ever use the S4 as a home theater projector so I won't talk about it.

Equipment: See my signature. Projector is fed with 1080i signal through the free HDMI cable that came along with my Samsung HD-870 SD DVD player. I still don't own a BD player, so this review just covers up converted SD material. It will be updated soon when a BD player is available. 

Disclaimer:
- I am not a professional reviewer and what I write reflects my personal opinion only 
- The projector is only calibrated for black and white levels. For colors I have used Art's settings at projectorreviews with Theater Black 1 (HD on the TW-2000). More tweaking will be performed upon receiving some video calibration tools.
-I am using a poor digital camera and Photos are not as good as reality. Colors are not saturated and some compression/noise is generated as well, exposure is not necessarily correct. Just posting photos for fun, but if you like them, you will also like the projector 

I will organise my comments as follows, in an attempt to address the most relevant criteria:

1. TW-2000 vs Pro UB
2. Built quality, Throw and lens shift,
3. Convergence, Colour uniformity, dead pixel, 
4. Brightness, Contrast, Gamma, dynamic range, black level
5. Colours (CMS), Picture details, digital noise
6. Sharpness, Pixel visibility, 
7. Cooling fan and Iris
8. remote control,
9. Screen recommendation,
10. Conclusion
11. Photos


----------



## Blaser

*1. TW-2000 vs Pro UB*

Basically the same units (TW-2000 is mentioned in the back of the Pro UB) and mathematically speaking: TW-2000 = Pro UB – (spare lamp + ceiling mount).
There is nevertheless a discrepancy in the information on Epson website regarding video processing of these projectors: 12 bits for the UB vs 10 Bits for the TW-2000. I asked for advice from Middle East technical support but they confirm the TW-2000 is only 10 bits processing and that this is a completely different model from the UB. I am not sure I bite this since TW-2000 is on the back of the UB.
Let's pass, anyway 10 or 12 Bits will offer both excellent dynamic range as we will see below.

*2- Built quality, Throw and lens shift:*

This projector made the S4 look ridiculous in terms of size and built quality. I love its aggressive look, and each time I enter my HT I must say hello. The lens is large and looks very impressive.

I am throwing 106" diagonal from about 12' and still more size can be delivered probably 120" but I haven't measured.

From the other side there is ample lens shift, I can't imagine a setup where this projector wouldn't fit. The lens shift dials are not very accurate in my unit, for example shifting left or right will also vertically down shift the picture. Nevertheless it is not that bad, once set, you never touch it again.
There is no lens lock in this model, but I never experience any problem although I have dual low frequency 18 inchers shaking everything, so that shouldn't be an issue.

*3- Convergence, Colour uniformity, dead pixel, *

I guess there has been so many complains mainly about misconvergence of the unit's panels. I would say people are being too picky on that one. I believe not a single projector can have perfect convergence on the entire screen, and slight misconvergence won't probably kill the viewing experience. My unit has about 1 red pixel and 1 green pixel misconvergence in the left bottom quarter of the screen, and excellent convergence on the right. Indeed If I look for it, I can see the red pixel convergence on credits and subtitles from my watching position, but I believe this does not deteriorate picture quality though. If it is about the misconvergence issue, my unit is a keeper.

Color uniformity on my unit is acceptable, slight green on the right part of the screen but that can only be seen with gray test patterns, but never with watching material, so this is not an issue.

The S4 had one green stuck pixel in the center of the screen, and it was very bright and large. The TW-2000 is 100% clean from stuck or dead pixels.


----------



## Blaser

*4- Brightness, Contrast, Gamma, dynamic range, black level *

This is propably not a light cannon if it is watched in its best mode (HD) but there are times where I had to close my eyes when for ex. In "Matix reloaded" Agents are looking for Neo, knocking on the door with the car's lights behind them (see pictures). That is a very bright projector in my setup, maybe a tad brighter than I like, but that's a lot of WOW!!

One of the strengths of this projector is its native contrast ratio which is said to rival more expensive LCDs abd DLP projectors. I must say the picture was always very clear with excellent contrast.

I must add that at times in very dark (and long) scenes I tell myself this projector is not that bright and then I am suddenly surprised by a daylight bright scene that reminds me how bright this projector is.

I am even more impressed with its huge dynamic range (ability to produce very dark blacks and extremely bright whites). It is am amazing to see what 10 bits or more is!!

As far as black level is concerned, it is excellent compared to the S4. Unfortunately I did not own any other projector and I can't compare, nevertheless I will compare it to my CRT, which is the only thing that can compete with this projector.:unbelievable:
Blacks are very dark grey compared to my CRT, but that is not the fault of the projector. In fact is mine. The BW screen has 1.4 gain and my room has white ceiling and yellow walls, and it will strongly reflect light that will wash out blacks. I will talk about the screen later on.
But to cut it short, blacks are very good with my setup, not excellent for the reasons stated above. Another thing to consider is the projector has only 30 hours on it, and will truly begin to deliver its best after the first 100 hours, and dim over time. 

In order to enhance the blackness of the picture, I have planned to paint my room next week with dark colors.
Indeed this projector has so much dynamic range and brightness that I think It would power a 106" high contrast grey screen with CRT blacks and still enough brightness to please most fellows.

I will end this part with the Gamma adjustable setting which is really an excellent feature. It allows to set the contrast level to taste. Just like an audio graphic equalizer allows to adjust the desired frequency response, the gamma settings allow the user to adjust the grayscale to taste. 
Not only there are basic configurations from 2.0 to 2.4, but there are options to customize the contrast behavior either by graph or from the picture.
By graph is very similar to an audio equalizer, the left end slider will control the darkest black, the right end slider will control the whitest white, and grey scale through sliders in between. The cool part of it is while adjusting any of these controls, the freeze picture concerned part blinks to show the user what he is adjusting.
By picture is quite the reverse, the user uses the pointer to chose which part of the screen he wishes to adjust and then the concerned slider is automatically highlighted to allow doing the needed correction.
That is a great feature IMO and a tool to obtain any contrast and picture gray scale the user wants (of course within the limits of the projector), just as we can theoretically have any audio frequency response from a parametric equalizer (above tuning).

*5- Colours (CMS), Picture details, digital noise*

I won't be long in this part although this is IMHO the strongest quality of the unit.
CMS is "Color Management System". Although the unit seems to be quite good out of the box, Epson provided the user with extensive control of the colors. In order to fully enjoy all of these controls one has to really use some calibration tools. Don't misunderstand, you can still enjoy the projector with its beautiful colors in the HD mode or even night Cinema which are said to be quite accurate.
Here are listed the CMS controls:
- RGB adjustment (offset and gain): 6 controls
- Hue, Saturation and brightness adjustment: 18 controls

Now about the colors, they are very vivid, eye poping, accurate (no 2 colors are ever the same). Colors are saturated, power supply delivers as much red (hardest on power supply) as required (not orange). Just Try "Finding Nemo".

Shadow details are excellent, far… far better better that my CRT or older projector, I don't miss a thing (I guess). Whites are shown in detailed grades. I never new (for years) that Nemo was not only red and white…Stunning!
Picture is always very detailed (I remind you I am talking SD DVDs): did you know that Nemo had imbrications?? For years I didn't.:whistling: (See my poor quality pictures at the end)

There is very slight digital noise, but you have to look for them to see them on certain scenes, but they are very far from being annoying, and to be honest I believe they are mainly from my poor DVD player. I am nevertheless not saying the projector itself does not have a little bit. When the S550 BD player will come out, we'll know better.


----------



## Blaser

*6- Sharpness, Pixel visibility,*

I lowered the sharpness setting to -2 and on resolution patterns, it looks great. With movies, sharpness is very good, I am really satisfied with SD DVD material, what about 1080p input?
The D7 generation panels have less visible structure than the D6, nevertheless the pixels are there. I can barely see them from 5-6feet but at 11 feet none…Nada. I will try binoculars :rofl2:

*7- Cooling fan and Iris*

Forgot to say the projector is 2 feet above my head. Fan is in low mode and is barely heard when there is no sound. Distractive? NO
Those who know me also know I have dual pro amps for my subs. I wish they were as noisy as the fan because they are way too noisier!! So I can never hear the projector fan unless I turn off my amps power. Really not a concern for me

The Dynamic Iris helps cut black from the projector. It takes about 1.5-2 seconds to fully close or open, and not noticeable on movie material. Only switching to the black screen shows its activity. Noise you say?? See read the above paragraph!

It is far less noisier than the projector fan, I can't imagine how some people complain about its noise, it must be defective units for sure.

*8- Remote control,*

The remote is very well designed. It is backlit and unlike my yammie receiver, buttons are very clear in the dark. 
- Memory button for loading saving or erasing memory, color mode access button, Menu and aspect button 
- 6 source buttons for quick access to signal input (HDMI 1, HDMI 2, components, PC, S-video and video), 
- 6 picture adjustment buttons (Gamma, Contrast, Color temp., S. Tone, Pattern and blank)
What I like best about the remote control is that it works in any direction… it is also very light but well built.

*9- Screen recommendation,*

I will tentatively try to help here but again pls read the disclaimer in the very first post. That is only my opinion.:time-out:

For a throw of about 12', and dark environment

Less than 100" : 0.8 HCCG screen
Between 100" & 115" : unity gain screen
More than 115" : 1.4 or higher gain screen

EDIT: for a Bat Cave (extremely dark walls and ceiling), 150 Hours on the bulb

Less than 100" : 0.8 HCCG screen
Between 100" & 105" : unity gain screen
More than 105" : 1.4 or higher gain screen

In my setup I use a Carada 106" BW screen (that I will soon review) was a tad brighter than what I wanted until the first 100 Hours passed. After about 100/150 Hours, the bulb lost some of its original brightness and it is now perfectly matching what I like (deep blacks and still bright picture).

For different throw distances, just do the math or go visit projectorcentral calculator.

*10- Conclusion*

This is the best upgrade done so far to my HT. I just can't wait to see what will be the impact of Blu-ray. Can't wait!!:boxer:


----------



## Blaser

*11- Photos*

The photos are washed out, colours are far less vibrant than reality... The purpose of the pics is just to give an idea and having fun...Enjoy!:bigsmile:

Let's start with Harry Potter IV & King Kong


----------



## Blaser

Shadow details with Van Helsing and some pics from Casino Royal


----------



## Blaser

If you're like me you like Angelina Jolie:bigsmile: and the bright picture of Troy... Jonny Deep picture's contrast also caught my attention


----------



## Blaser

We can't really feel a review would be complete without LOTR or Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Blaser

More....


----------



## Blaser

It's the Last Ones Sonnie :hide:


----------



## Blaser

RESERVED FOR upcoming BD material

Good news! I have bought the lateset Sony DCS-W300 digital camera to have a more accurate representation of the pics! With time I will replace the shots I made with my mob above with better ones from my cam.
I have played with the settings (and saved them) until I had the nearest look to what is on the screen....well on my computer.

I have also upgraded to Blu-ray and hope to take some shots soon...


----------



## Blaser

RESERVED


----------



## Blaser

Reserved 2


----------



## Blaser

Reserved 3


----------



## thxgoon

Wow excellent review! Looks like you've got quite the machine!:T


----------



## Blaser

Thank you Thxgoon, indeed I'm very happy with it


----------



## Prof.

Excellent review Ahmed..:T and very helpful for anyone contemplating buying one of those projectors..

Those camera phone shots are unbelievable..I can only imagine how good it looks in real life..
I have the HD860 upscaled to 720p, and it amazes me how good a job it does with SD..Although I guess it will pale in comparison when you get your BD player..
Which player are you planning on buying?

Do you have a digital camera? I would love to see your screenshots when you get your new player..


----------



## Blaser

Hey Prof!

Thanks for your lovely comments. I really need to buy something like the next coming Sony S550. That player will decode everything for an announced price $550. I need to stick to a BD player that will do the audio decoding job as I do not want to upgrade the AV receiver anytime soon.

I don't know if I will be able to wait until the release date of the Sony player (last quarter of 2008) :hissyfit: ... I just don't know. The next Panasonic might be an option as well.

PS3 is available at a store located near my house but I don't think it would be a good thing to rush, only to regret it when more DTS MA or whatever is widespread in the future.

I have a digital camera, but these shots are from my Nokia N95 mobile phone (5 Mp), Nevertheless, they are nowhere close to reality. Believe me, sharpness' got quite a hit, the colours are washed out and too much noise and softness in the picture are integrated. Look at the very last "Darla" shot and you'll notice some blue noise everywhere in the picture that is not available on the screen.
The camera's very good, but you'll understand it is not originally designed for such a duty:dumbcrazy:.

Thank you Prof!


----------



## Prof.

blaser said:


> Hey Prof!
> 
> Thanks for your lovely comments. I really need to buy something like the next coming Sony S550. That player will decode everything for an announced price $550. I need to stick to a BD player that will do the audio decoding job as I do not want to upgrade the AV receiver anytime soon.
> 
> I don't know if I will be able to wait until the release date of the Sony player (last quarter of 2008) :hissyfit: ... I just don't know. The next Panasonic might be an option as well.


If I may make a suggestion...

If you have any plans to convert to CIH Anamorphic projection at any time in the future, then you are going to need the vertical stretch facility..
I don't think the Epson has that, so you will need to have a player or an external scaler to do VS..
Oppo's new BD player will have that I believe, so It might be something to consider..but I don't know when it will be released..

When I get a BD player, I'm seriously considering a Samsung unit..From the reports I've heard, they seem to do a pretty good job..and they have the VS facility..



> I have a digital camera, but these shots are from my Nokia N95 mobile phone (5 Mp), Nevertheless, they are nowhere close to reality. Believe me, sharpness' got quite a hit, the colours are washed out and too much noise and softness in the picture are integrated. Look at the very last "Darla" shot and you'll notice some blue noise everywhere in the picture that is not available on the screen.
> The camera's very good, but you'll understand it is not originally designed for such a duty:dumbcrazy:.


Yes, that's why I said the shot's looked so good..
Camera phones, still at this stage..can't match a good digital camera for colour and definition, and we won't be able to see just how good the image is until you have some shots, using a digital camera..
I'm sure there are many of us who would like to see, just how good it looks on the screen..


----------



## Blaser

Actually, my mobile camera is not far from my digital camera, and that's why I don't even care to use it. Any camera will have flaws and will never be the same as reality. Some have just less flaws than others.

Basically a CIH would require an AT screen as well as a complete re-design of the false wall. I am quite satisfied with a 16:9 screen, nevertheless VS is a good thing to have if ever... and the Oppo is certainly on my list, but when? Do you know of any Samsung BD player that does VS now?

Depending on the results of BD quality in my setup, I might change the screen to be 115" instead of 106" :R


----------



## Prof.

blaser said:


> Do you know of any Samsung BD player that does VS now?


Well now I'm totally confused about the VS facility on the Samsung BD players..:scratch:

I was informed some time ago that their BD players would be retaining the VS facility, but I've just checked with a technician at Samsung, to find out which BD players have it, and he tells me they don't have VS..
Mind you, I don't place much credence in what he said, because he didn't even know what EZ-View (the VS feature on their SD players) was..:unbelievable:

However, I wasn't planning on buying it for that feature, because the Optoma projector I'll be updating too, has VS..:T

If you're not planning on any time soon to convert to CIH..then any of the players you mentioned should be fine..


----------



## Blaser

I think no BD player to date does VS. Future Oppo is the only hope!:daydream:


----------



## Blaser

*Re: Black Bevel enhancement*

Hello guys!

As I had pointed out few posts above, I have painted my room very dark grey. My room is now a bat cave. I had some complain with black level and brightness that seems to be a bit high. Indeed I was correct about darkening the white ceiling and yellow walls first before adding a ND2 filter or changing to a "darker" screen.

The result: Night and day. I would not be exagerating if I told you I can't find a difference with my eyes between the blacks of my CRT and the TW-2000, whereas the TW-2000 appears to my eyes to have more dynamic range and CR than my CRT :raped:.

The very dark bat cave sucks about the extra brightness that bothered me, and light is not reflected anymore on the screen which leaves the opportunity to the screen to "produce" (it doesn't) the deepest blacks.

I will make an analogy with sound frequency response: Bass standing waves tend to sound boomy and muddy. Now dark walls are like standing waves have been removed by adequate room treatment/equalizing. There is much more quality to bass which seems about right without boominess or single note.

Forgot to mention brightness is about correct now, but still plenty, which leaves room to a lower gain screen and blacks bars would then be lost with the screen borders :raped:

I am tempted to say if you have a bat cave "decrease my screen recommendation above by 5" for each size category". I will also edit that post to add this opinion.


----------



## Blaser

my projector has now more than 150 Hours. I am really surprised Brightness has been reduced by a noticeable amount. For movies, I really am happy with my Carada BW screen at 106" size now. To be honest I had thought I would need to change my screen material to be a unity gain, but at this point and only after 150 Hours, I doubt I will ever consider that.

My screen recommendation will be again changed to reflect what I hope (and think) is the steady state of the projector brightness.


----------



## Prof.

blaser said:


> my projector has now more than 150 Hours. I am really surprised Brightness has been reduced by a noticeable amount..


Ahmed..Are you saying that you've been able to reduce brightness, or has the lamp dimmed after 150 hrs.?


----------



## Blaser

Sorry prof. for my delay in replying... I was sick and just restarting slowly 

Indeed I felt the projector dimmed just a little bit (to my eyes), I am watching it easier on my screen compared to the very first hours. Also painting my room had a huge impact on PQ and perceived CR seems higher, blacks are much blacker (even on my BW screen).

I know perceiving a dimming of the lamp after 150 Hours seems weird and probably ironic... (Am I just getting used to the brightness?...).

To cut short all this "imagination", I hope (and expect) it won't be long before I have some calibration and measurement gear. I promise to then measure brightness every 150 Hrs and report (only for you! :T)


----------



## Prof.

blaser said:


> Also painting my room had a huge impact on PQ and perceived CR seems higher, blacks are much blacker (even on my BW screen).


Did you paint your room after installing the new projector? This could change your perception of the brightness..



> I know perceiving a dimming of the lamp after 150 Hours seems weird and probably ironic... (Am I just getting used to the brightness?...).


Personally, I doubt that would be the case..I do hope that you haven't got a faulty bulb!



> To cut short all this "imagination", I hope (and expect) it won't be long before I have some calibration and measurement gear. I promise to then measure brightness every 150 Hrs and report (only for you! :T)


:bigsmile:.Hopefully, there won't be any change over the next 150hrs..raying:


----------



## Blaser

Yes, I painted my room to a neutral dark grey. I have lost a lot of unwanted brightness but gained a lot of contrast. I made the painting about 10 hours only on the bulb because blacks were not as deep as I wanted and I needed to kill reflections.
I have the impression the bulb dimmed a little bit after 150 Hrs, but that is pleasing as brightness is now exactly as I like. I don't think it will dim again anytime soon.
I will buy some equipments and take measurements...


----------



## Blaser

I have received sample of all Carada screen materials today. Just to confirm my impressions, HCG material has excellent blacks but too much losses in whites. I also had the impression colors shifted a bit, therefore size I fount it unsuitable for my screen ...Whites were too grey, and overall brightness got quite a hit.

The unity gain screen and the BW (1.4 gain) are both very very nice to my eyes and balanced in my setup. Anyone does fine. The difference is subtle... I found the unity gain screen to be very slightly better as far as blacks are concerned, and whites were still white, but will I change the screen material? NO...The BW is also excellent, not to mention I only have a little less than 200 hours on the bulb.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blaser

My parents visited me at home yesterday. FIY, I have upgraded to Blu-ray last Sunday:bigsmile: (60 Gb PS3). It is hard to impress them as generally they do not mind so much quality of movies but the plot. Indeed, they were very impressed.

I first showed them slides of my daughter's pictures since her birth till date, and quality was very nice despite the huge size of the pictures. They enjoyed them a lot!! Then we watched some scenes of Ice Age 2 on BD and they were blown away by the sharpness and colorfulness of that movie!

Some scenes of King Kong on DVD followed and it just looked great (very good movie for FP demonstration).

BDs look better than DVDs, but DVDs can look extremely good in a good setup, so I won't be changing all my collection to BD.

I would like to buy Planet earth on BD... Does anyone have it? I watched the first Disc on DVD but PQ was not good. Is it different on BD? Pls advise!


----------



## Blaser

Just watched Tarzan on DVD... Wonderful colors! Even my hectic daughter started at the screen for about 30 min and stayed still :bigsmile:. I'll play that movie again!!

PS: UB and PS3 combo is absolutely fantastic. I am as impressed by the PS3 as by the projector!

I will post some screenshots of BD material soon!


----------



## Blaser

Good news! I have bought the latest Sony DCS-W300 digital camera to have a more accurate representation of the pics! With time I will replace the shots I took above with better ones from my cam.
I have played with the settings (and saved them) until I had the nearest look to what is on the screen....well on my computer.

I have also upgraded to Blu-ray and hope to take some shots soon...


----------



## muzz

The 1080UB is on my radar as my next PJ, although it is still more $ than I care to spend, so I will have to limp along with my AX100 for the time being......
Problem is this bulb has 2600 hrs, and my backup has about 2100 !!
I use the PJ for everything, so it's on quite a bit......I really hate it when I fall asleep without setting the timer!!:hissyfit:


----------



## Blaser

hI muzz,

This FP is great. You may wait a bit until prices drop.


----------



## muzz

I've read alot about it, this thread, and the large one at another location, and it sure seems like you guys enjoy it that's for sure.

I know YOU are at least!!:bigsmile:

Prices should come down soon, as it's pretty much still MSRP minus the 200 rebate.

Always something Ahmed!! ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## Blaser

OK Muzz! I have not much time. But I'll show 2 BD pics taken with my new cam. The first one is brighter than normal (auto setting). The second one is much more accurate (manual settings) with my computer brightness turned all the way up.


----------



## Blaser

The 2nd one:


----------



## Blaser

By the way. Looking back at the pictures taken with my old camera in page one of this thread makes me uncomfortable. Quality is way too bad.
After my exams, I'll do all these shots again with my new cam and replace the older ones...


----------



## Blaser

Hello and Happy new year everybody! :bigsmile:
And yes it's me again :R and I thought I'd wish the best for every buddy here for 2012!

Just some updates... my TW-2000 (PRO-UB) has had a horizontal line in the middle of the picture just before the end of warranty (my luck). I had the engine (MB and optical system) entirely replaced. The picture is good again but suddenly the IRIS failed... so again I'm waiting for another new engine. What bothers me is the new engine (with the IRIS that failed) has pretty NO convergence problem! I hope the next one will be likewise!

Let me here from you guys! :T


----------



## Prof.

Hi Ahmed and welcome back..:wave: It has been a long break!!

Isn't it always the way that things go wrong just outside of the warranty! :huh:
I hoped you get it all fixed OK..


----------



## Blaser

Hi prof!!! Long time...hope you're fine.

Indeed I was out of the warranty but I had mentioned this problem before the end of it... moreover I have very good relation with them so they are pleased to help 

I'll have to post some pictures soon. I promissed that a long time ago!


----------



## Mike P.

Hi Blaser! Good to see you here! :wave:


----------



## Blaser

Nice to hear from you Mike... Happy new year!


----------

